# 67 Tempest headers



## Guitargeak99 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi all, first time poster here. 
I did a search and didn't find what I needed - sorry in advance if this topic has already been beaten to death. 
Anyway, my neighbor has a 67 Tempest that has a SBC 350 and standard GM exhaust manifolds. 
Any suggestions on what exhaust headers will fit this application? - 1 5/8" primaries.
Column mounted automatic transmission and cast iron heads. 
I contacted Headman Headers and they suggested a mid-length #68600, but they weren't completely sure. 
So, I'm coming to the experts for advice. 

Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

If your neighbor had any sense, he would buy a set of Dougs Headers for a Pontiac 400CI, and then.........rip that POS Chevy out and install a correct Pontiac 400. :thumbsup:

You may not find your answer here on this forum as most header posts are in concern to Pontiac body/Pontiac engine, except for some of the members who have done the LS swap and can help on that question. However, sometimes a chevy swap is due to expenses, availability, and doing something different. My honest advice would be to source out information on a Chevelle site as the frame is basically about the same. I would select a top quality header designed for a hassle free install into a 1967 Chevelle.

Header manufacturers can be hit or miss once you begin to read the assorted blogs and their experiences. One works for one guy and he swears by them while another guy had so much problems that he ran them over with his dozer and threw them off a cliff. Seems to be an easier install with an automatic than with a manual trans due to the cross shaft and linkage. The size of the small block and the angle the exhaust ports are positioned will be in your favor. 

In the past, I have had good luck with the cheapo "BlackJack" headers that JC Whitney used to sell when installing on a small block. Key word-cheapo, but they did the job for me as a kid with no money. If long term, then go with a quality brand name header that uses a heavy gauge mandrel bent tubing. The tubing is usually offered in different diameters and you want to match that with your engines performance to get the best flow and yet not over-scavenge your cylinders and bleed out some of the gas/air mixture. There are an assortment of coatings if you want to add to the price or simply use some high heat header paint and let it go. 

So, you just have to do a little researching on the 1967 Chevelle and I think you might get what you are looking for. But if it were me, I'd tell my friend that there are no headers to be found in a catalog and a custom set can be made for $5,500.00 and change. Tell him at that price, he could buy a Pontiac 400, have it rebuilt and install a $350 set of headers which _can be_ found in a catalog -and maybe save some money. :lol: 

Other than that, always feel free to ask questions because the Tempest as it is still a Pontiac......it just has a bad ulcer under the hood that could be cured very easily.:yesnod:


----------



## Guitargeak99 (Nov 11, 2015)

Jim, thanks for the reply. 
Actually I'm a 67 Chevelle guy and know nothing about Pontiacs, other than the fact that I like them. 
My neighbor came home with a fixed up Tempest one day, and it looks really cool. 
The emblem on the front fender is a "OHC6". 
Anyway, I was hesitant on posting this as I wasn't sure how "purist" this forum is and didn't want to raise the ire of anyone. 
When it comes to classic 60's cars I'm a purist, but my neighbor could care less. He's retired and wants to cruise. I'll continue to research. 
Btw, in the late 70's I too used those Blackjack headers and had great luck with them. 
Regards


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Guitargeak99 said:


> Jim, thanks for the reply.
> Actually I'm a 67 Chevelle guy and know nothing about Pontiacs, other than the fact that I like them.
> My neighbor came home with a fixed up Tempest one day, and it looks really cool.
> The emblem on the front fender is a "OHC6".
> ...



No problem, we welcome all shades of Pontiac so don't be a stranger if you need advice ......chevy engine or not. I still miss my dual-quad, 4-speed, posi-traction 409 - now that was a Chevy engine. :thumbsup:


----------

